# The Dark Side of Easter



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

It is that time of year again! Everyone is dyeing eggs, roasting hams, tucking away treats in little baskets and searching for that perfect little gift for the little ones. As many of you know, who can resist the sweet sound of young chicks and ducklings scrambling around exploring the 'new' world all around them.
:chick::smile::chick::smile::chick:​
So someone gets the greatest idea ever while at TSC or the local feed store to grab a couple of chicks or ducklings and bring them home as gifts for whichever little one they want to surprise. Which is all well and good 
IF​ they actually had any intention of teaching the little one a bit of responsibility, more about the chosen critter, or just life in general. Now on a side note, I applaud those folks who do so for those above reasons. What I can't understand is those folk of have none of these intentions at all, but instead are just making an uneducated and completely 'dark' decision. Of course it can be colored however they wish, but the truth is they are condemning that little chick or duckling to a horrible life - one they did not ask for. Sure they get a bit of love for a few days and if they are lucky a couple weeks, but then they become an issue or a mess and then what happens? I don't think I have to go on from there. Needless to say, I just wish that folk used a little more common sense and has the decency to understand that they are dealing with a living, breathing creature not a dime store toy. I also wish that the folks who are selling the little chicks and ducks were a bit more discriminative about who they sell too. But that is a whole 'nother soap box! ​ This is the second year in a row that we have opened our homestead to take on those critters which will surely end up discarded on some dark and lonely road or worse. No regrets here though, as we are always honored to share in the life of another creature. I am sure there are many of you who have done the same and thank you for a being one of those folk! :applaud:​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is nice that you will take them in. The TSC's and farm stores in our area will only sell a minimum of 6 chicks or ducks so hopefully most people who would consider getting some cute chicks and not thinking it through won't buy them since they have to buy that many.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

It happens a lot with rabbits too, because they're sold as "Easter bunnies".

People see everything as disposable. An object they can buy ready to use, then just throw it away when they are done with it. But the problem is, animals aren't disposable objects they're living things that deserve respect and kindness. People just don't get it...


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> People see everything as disposable. An object they can buy ready to use, then just throw it away when they are done with it. But the problem is, animals aren't disposable objects they're living things that deserve respect and kindness. People just don't get it...


 Agree to infinity & beyond. I don't know how we got this way, just wish more people could find their way back to reality.

Karen, we have the same rules here at our TSCs - unfortunately seems no one listens to them. It is a good rule, as you said requiring them to think a wee bit more!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

In my state you have to sell 6 chicks or ducklings so that helps like was already mentioned. But bunnies, goat kids and lambs also get bought as Easter gifts and can end up being treated cruely.

The TSC and other farm stores around here that sell baby poultry are very good about sticking to the 6 baby minimum.


----------

